# Sunday's Show and Tell...2/17/19



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2019)

Happy belated Valentine's Day. Also those that can, enjoy Presidents Day tomorrow.

Finally got my fork straightener. Straightened a lady shortly after I got it.
I love this tool.

Also picked up a set of 3 miniature Tonkas for the grandson.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Feb 17, 2019)

I bought this  Murray Jet fire X 64 at an Antique shop on the back roads of southern Maryland for $25. I know its not high end find..but I felt bad for the thing sitting out all the time in the elements. So I rescued it.


My ebay purchase was this box of bike parts which included  these two speedometers and cables. The 3rd and 4th speedometer pics show before and after cleaning and rebuild of one onf them . The cables are 23 1/2 inch and 24 inch.



And my last but not least
I purchase is this 2000 Buick Century. I had to replace my worn out 1997 Buick Lesabre .
It was seriously an old lady's car. it only has a little over 48,000 miles on it, garage kept. $1500


----------



## RJWess (Feb 17, 2019)

Picked up this really nice example TKK friction racer. I believe they showed up in toy catalogs in 1953. Love the litho and futuristic styling of these cars.


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 17, 2019)

1973 Evinrude Norseman.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 17, 2019)

Taste of a few goodies from this week:

I believe this is an early model of the “Kirkpatrick” style Garford saddle for HTS bikes etc 









Got a buddy helping me out today to pick up this killer early example of a Humming-Bird by an early Rochester NY co that soon after went into the auto trade-





Aaaand last I finished repairing / rebuilding this lovvvely racing bar set not dissimilar to the set Major Taylor often rode. 
I had purchased the bars and stem section separately and had to find all the appropriately patina’d hardware to bring it together but I’m happy with the finished product :


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 17, 2019)

Newest Colson... 1941 Olympic Badge girls snap tank.
While probably not appropriate for the bike I did add a set of patina truss rods.

Arrived in time for a Valentines gift for my wife, unfortunately the weather here in the mid-west is not cooperating for a ride.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 17, 2019)

Finished up my new bigger mailbox(For incoming and outgoing small packages) I painted it to a close match to my front door with some gold pinstriping .I used my CABE Bluebird decal as a stencil


----------



## SimpleMan (Feb 17, 2019)

Couple of internet and antique mall purchases.  I’ve got an attraction to antique glass used in utilitarian items. Not much for  decorative glass....I love rusty iron, wood and glass mixed together.


----------



## JKT (Feb 17, 2019)

I finally ran across a inexpensive 42" piece of 3/8" glass to cover a 41" saw blade I want to make a table out of..


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 17, 2019)

2 speed for the Cycle Truck.....



'52 Schwinn - this was at the Whizzer shop pick yesterday, see photos in the "stuff on Ebay & craigslist forum",  I had to take something home & it was cheap.....
























The sticker has a pumpkin shape with a stem?



He threw in these NOS Goodrich Silvertown tires for free....."You'll be riding by this afternoon"


----------



## MarkKBike (Feb 17, 2019)

Two lidded German made steins:





And two nature themed glass framed wall art pictures, both signed by the artist that will fit well into my decor.

This one is a blown up guide photo that was nicely done. It has the details of the catch wrote down across the cork handle on the photo, and is signed at the bottom by who ever enhanced it.



Its not common to see a photo with mooching reels, this is how they are used: "Here is a cool advertisement for a Shimano version". I own the same reel in the photo, so once I saw the picture I had to have it.






And this one is a sighed and numbered print.



Over the years I have picked up more wall art at local thrift stores inexpensively than I can hang , so I keep them stashed away in a closet and rotate what I display every few months just to keep things interesting. This way I don't have to look at the same stuff on the walls all the time.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 17, 2019)

pick up this nice 39 schwinn dx this week   i love this bike look,s soooooooooooooooo cool


----------



## jkent (Feb 17, 2019)

Picked this up a few weeks ago but just got around to working on it.
It had been sitting outside in the mud at a restaurant in downtown for more than 25 years.
Everything was frozen and rusted solid on it.
After 2 days of disassembly, cleaning, repairing, and reassembly I got it working again.
I have been looking for some replacement parts for it and plan on a complete restoration.
All of the electronics were removed long ago and the coin mechanism is also missing.
hard to tell in this picture just how rusty the bottom is but the sign on the side had been hanging on a wall under cover above the horse.
the bottom 2-3 inches is completely rusted out.
JKent


----------



## Blackout (Feb 17, 2019)

no bike stuff just misc.


----------



## Blackout (Feb 17, 2019)

had this big old light for few years 




and have been looking for the right base so this is the one... need to clean everything up, rewire and dig thru my old caster pile to find ones that will fit in the base legs.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 17, 2019)

I got this nice all original c10.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Taste of a few goodies from this week:
> 
> I believe this is an early model of the “Kirkpatrick” style Garford saddle for HTS bikes etc
> 
> ...



Stunning shape bars!

Got 3 coaster hubs from a friend.....





G



ot



 t


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2019)

Rust_Trader said:


> I got this nice all original c10.
> 
> View attachment 950821



Gorgeous!! 64-66 big window?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 17, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Gorgeous!! 64-66 big window?





66 short bed big window.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 17, 2019)

Picked this C serial Columbia in NOS with shelf wear condition off of the local CL. Was missing the drop stand and master link. The tires are middleweight.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 17, 2019)

First up is a Good Luck Bear. I had one of these that my grandmother brought back for me from Oregon when I was in grade school. 


 


 


 

 
I still have the original one, although it is missing one foot and the shipping crate is long gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 17, 2019)

Next find was a lunch box, then an old suicide steering knob and a heavy duty reflector. 

 


 


 


 

 


 


 
I remember having an identical lunch pail when I was in the 1st or 2nd grade. It was really hard to open. Thus one is also...memories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## new2olbikes (Feb 17, 2019)

1st up. NYLINT boom crane, fair-good cond. missing 1 "glass" & basket.
 
2nd: Tonka pick-up, pretty clean, missing in bed towing accessory(?)


3rd; a triple header, 1 garage sale; Varsity, Suburban, Caliente
.



A couple of other things but these were the meat..


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Picked this C serial Columbia in NOS with shelf wear condition off of the local CL. Was missing the drop stand and master link. The tires are middleweight.
> View attachment 951018
> 
> View attachment 951019
> ...


----------



## marching_out (Feb 17, 2019)

Went a little nuts this weekend. I haven't bought this much stuff in a long while. I blame it on winter. First up are two bikes (which I absolutely did not need) that I paid a whopping $10 each. Could't pass them up.




Next a Pepsi chalk board to hang in my kitchen.



A Welch's grape soda clock for the garage.



A Weltron 2001 radio/8 track...both work!



Vintage arcade game panels to hang in the man cave.



Some baseball memorabilia including a Bo Jackson rookie card signed!



A nice Hershey's tin.



And last, several chain guards I'm going to use in a display piece that I haven't quite figured out yet. The Typhoon is a homemade job as well as the Jaguar possibly.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 17, 2019)

NOS Delta vehicle marker light


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 17, 2019)

got this cool new old stock hub, I had an axle kit for it.   Now to do something with it.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 17, 2019)

Got some nice, and I mean nice re-pop Bulldog grips with the help of a fellow caber.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 18, 2019)

Amazing condition , great find !


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 18, 2019)

Couple local quick picks this weekend!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 18, 2019)

Saturday morning: 












100% original 1977 Motobecane Mirage. A Time Capsule, if you wish, with very limited miles on it. Full showing in the Vintage Lightweight section...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 24, 2019)

bikeyard said:


> 1973 Evinrude Norseman.
> 
> View attachment 950485



Nice old evinrude. made right here in good old wisconsin. Neat old sled.


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 24, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice old evinrude. made right here in good old wisconsin. Neat old sled.



I'm looking for grills if you have any leads


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 24, 2019)

1899 Solar acetylene lamp, with handlebars clamps...


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 24, 2019)

Arnold Schwinn The World Motobike


 


 


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 24, 2019)

New York Standard Watch Company Cyclometer


----------

